# R34 photoshop wide body



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Did this a while back for a customer, and thought it could be of interest for some of you guys . . . better posting it, then letting it get old on my hard disc.
Was a PS for a concept wide bodykit with Ferrari F599XX side steps and a research on a modern paint scheme,ex . . . .


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That is Very Nice! I really like the attention to detail you have put in there :thumbsup: The Carbon? features set the car off really well.

Do you not have the original photo for comparison?


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

sweeet


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nas said:


> That is Very Nice! I really like the attention to detail you have put in there :thumbsup: The Carbon? features set the car off really well.
> 
> Do you not have the original photo for comparison?


Was a reflection based on modifying a Z-Tune front bumper and front fenders . . . went out fom the Brambo R34 for this matter, as the customer wanted a white car.

Would also look cool on black wheels obviously, but the idea was to create something different with more impact.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

that is jaw dropping one of the best if not the best looking 34 i have seen

i will have something similar to that, its my dream

love the carbon roof aswell, anyone know if you can actually buy them for the skylines?

i know complete carbon roofs are available for evo's but never seen them on skylines


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Roofs in full carbon are possible to get done, but very expensive. One time for the carbon copy and one time for the roof cut out and remolding of the carbon roof.
Here's the rear view concept:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

this car would be something special in my eyes if someone could produce it

have you got any more pics youve photoshoped


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

agent-x said:


> this car would be something special in my eyes if someone could produce it
> 
> have you got any more pics youve photoshoped


Production wouldn't be a big problem.
I had been in touch with some peeps from the bodykit scene and most probably would have let ABFLUG-CURVE doing the job. Also costs are relative, if you just go for the looks with neverless some quality and light weight considerations, it is feasable . . . but of course full carbon, like roof, is a bit overkill, would be enough to just go for the looks as the R34 doesn't get younger, but being a good base for design mods, makes it still a good choice.

Basicly a cost estimate from myself would have been:
*Parts:*
1) Z-Tune front Bumper, front Fenders, bonnet ----- *430.000Yen*
2) Carbon R34 GTR wing and stay ------------------ *250.000Yen*
*Materials:*
1) Rear bumper 599xx style complete modeling FRP/Carbon--- *400.000Yen*
2) Side steps 599xx style complete modeling FRP/Carbon----- *300.000Yen*
3) Z-Tune front fender enlarged --------------------------- *180.000Yen*
4) Z-Tune Front Bumper enlarged --------------------------- *50.000Yen*
5) Z-Tune Front Bumper Carbon coat ----------------------- *80.000Yen*
6) Z-Tune Front Bumper side vents carbon ----------------- *100.000Yen*
7) R34 GTR rear fender enlargements + inlet ---------------- *350.000Yen*
8) Trunk high lit FRP/Carbon -------------------------------- *80.000Yen*
9) Custome double high mount exhaust pipes titan----------- *300.000Yen*
*Extras:*
-Wide offset wheels random choice 20"or 19" plus tires
-Wheels spacers
- Roof carbon wraping
ex . . . . .

so you can go with around 2.600.000Yen for such a unique custome made bodykit.(Including the wheels) Noting that the front Z-Tune fenders are not a must, most probably the Sunline Fenders or M-Speed Fenders would be a better base and cost the half.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

looks very gay.....uke:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

£20,000 is quite steep

gay? 

i love the first picture thats just awesome

not so sure on the back though

put some more pics up that youve photoshoped  :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> looks very gay.....uke:


Ohh comon go back to your dirty garage and admire your new wheels on your boring looking R35 and take with you, your arrogant comments, . . . . if you don't like it, just give a comment with respect. You know as much about design, as a stone on the moon about fresh air.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the idea :thumbsup:

The back looks great too. I'd just keep the diffuser and the exhaust a little lower...

Would be cool if there would be a prototyp produced to see some real pics tho 

Leo


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

agent-x said:


> £20,000 is quite steep
> 
> gay?
> 
> ...


Agree, but that`s just a maximum estimate. All depends on how many body parts you need to get done from scratch. Maybe it is possible to get it done for around 1.300.000Yen, which are 10000Euros.
I think its cheap, considering that there are still price differences of around 2.000.000Yen between early std. R34 GTRs and 2002 V-Spec IIs for exemple. Which means that you an get done this on a cheap R34 GTR, and still will be cheaper then many standard V-SpecIIs.

Sadly only have these two pics, as the project was droped infavor of a high tuned car. Also was there an issue with time, as such a bodykit would need some months to get done, too long for the client.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Ohh comon go back to your dirty garage and admire your new wheels on your boring looking R35 and take with you, your arrogant comments, . . . . if you don't like it, just give a comment with respect. You know as much about design, as a stone on the moon about fresh air.


Im in my dirty little garage and look at my wheels....on my boring looking GTR....think my boring GTR looks much better then your designmasterpiece...










which basicly looks like "i had no money to buy me a F430 so i got me a lookalike rear diffusor" and installed it to my R34 Ferrari GTR....

You still haven´t learned that when asking for opinions on a public forum,you allways get answers you like and answers you don´t like.....take em like a man,not a clown....no need to say bad things about my real car i own just because i said bad things about your photoshop picture (which still looks gayuke: )


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

there is no need to get into an argument

sh!7 happens

you either like it or you dont


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Im in my dirty little garage and look at my wheels....on my boring looking GTR....think my boring GTR looks much better then your designmasterpiece...
> 
> which basicly looks like "i had no money to buy me a F430 so i got me a lookalike rear diffusor" and installed it to my R34 Ferrari GTR....
> 
> You still haven´t learned that when asking for opinions on a public forum,you allways get answers you like and answers you don´t like.....take em like a man,not a clown....no need to say bad things about my real car i own just because i said bad things about your photoshop picture (which still looks gayuke: )


LOL, you really lost your mind.:chuckle: . .you sound like a little boy in the kindergarden.

First off, what ever you like it or not, doesn`t give you the right to waffle around with your gay problem (do you hate gay people???). would have been enough to say your opinion in a kind manner (repect as some peeps like the PS ) and engage a conversation, but thats not on your level probably, as you basicly like to just type random insults through out the board.
And there lies the issue with your self. You are a member on this baord for some time now with lots of posts, but keep on bashing and insulting other peeps cars, tuning or likings!! This is not about random internet arguing, this is about specific regular members bashing.

Farrari for poor people?? That must be your R35 with its engine melt downs then.:chuckle: I am over the stupid arguing that X-things can`t suit X-car . . . it`s a bloody diffusor and certainly not a Ferrari distinguished trade mark!!! . . . and this brings us to the very problem of yours: You basicly don`t get that some peeps on here have actually more refined tastes then yours truly. 
My reference to your great achievements, is that you are basicly nothing more then a little filthy garage mechanic from germany, who trashed his howl money in to a handfull of japanese performance cars and then puts some aftermarket wheels on them . . . .WOW!!!!!! you are a Genius!! Type any name of your cars in to google and with one click 10000 exactly same looking cars will pop up . . . which means that you are nothing more then an avarage guy with no clue what so ever.

Come here and show me your Photoshops, or actual unique produced bodykits, parts for your car(s). . . . if you don`t then just go melt down your engines on the Ring and dream of your Racing Driver status!

LOLed


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Youre writing fits the "Kindergarten" style pretty good....only small children cry when you steal them their toys...

Where did i say my GTR is a design masterpiece....how my car looks,i don´t care about it...design comes on my cars very far behind on the list,first comes performance....if it looks good too....its fine....if not,i don´t care...and if you don´t like it...i dont care too....

Im an average guy,yes,didn´t say anything else....or did i ?? 

Im out,too much "Kindergarten" for me..........youre a big dreamer....nothing else


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Im an average guy,yes,didn´t say anything else....or did i ??


Then behave like an avarage guy. I just want you to be polite, and all I asked for was opinions on the PS I did. Calling peoples work gay is far from giving an opinion . . . can`t understand that this isn`t crystal clear???

By the way I really like your cars, like many other peeps JDM cars, don`t get me wrong . . . but please stop popping out the things you shouldn`t say, just because it goes against your view point . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The car shown in the picture isn´t after my personal taste,as i think the elements you have edited don´t suit the GTR´s lines very good......uke:

any better??

Oder auf Deutsch: Die Kiste sieht total Schei**e aus und ist an Hässlichkeit kaum zu überbieten uke:

If you ask for opinions.....you have to accept everyones opinion....even mine....if you can´t accept it,don´t ask..simple


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> The car shown in the picture isn´t after my personal taste,as i think the elements you have edited don´t suit the GTR´s lines very good......uke:
> 
> any better??
> 
> Oder auf Deutsch: Die Kiste sieht total Schei**e aus und ist an Hässlichkeit kaum zu überbieten uke:


Was verstehst du schon von GTR Linien?? . . hasst du Design studiert??, kanns du ueberhaupt einen Bleistift in der Hand halten??? 
Wie gesagt Geschmack ist Geschmack, doch gehts doch auch auf die hoefliche Weise. . . . was Du an deinen Wagen mags, dafuer krieg Ich keinen mehr hoch . . hab zu viel Dieses hier in Japan gesehn und brache mehr als nur standard Autos mit ein paar Aftermarket Felgen.

Du gehst mehr auf Performance den aufs Aussehen?? Gut fuer dich, fuer Mich schliesst das Eine das Andere nicht aus . . . bin ja keinn GT500 Pilot der auf Streckenrekorde aus ist.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> If you ask for opinions.....you have to accept everyones opinion....even mine....if you can´t accept it,don´t ask..simple


How many times I have to say this:
Your opinion is welcome, but being an arrogant insulting prick is another one. Shall I pop in your R35 thread and tell you my honest opinion??? . . . won`t do it! . .why? . . because I respect your car preferences, even if I think they are crap and boring!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Youre welcome in my thread to say your true opinion about my car....just do it....no problem,really...:thumbsup:

If you find it boring,why not,if you find it ugly or gay,why not....its a public forum where everyone has different opinions.....im glad we have them as if not,everybody would have a blonde girlfriend,a white car + a white house.......

:thumbsup:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there,

The car is looking great, what I prefer was the bonnet and front bumper but the rest of the car is nice as well. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi gtrlux, by the time I'm searching for a wille some details of the GTR NÜR and Z-Tune and would ask you If you know some?

Thank you

Dan


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Lux, you really are 7 years old, arent you?

I was trying to resist getting to post anything in this thread very badly but I just couldnt. Assuming that this will be delated quiet soon anyways I have to write this.

I think this is eihter the wrong kind of forum for you or at least the wrong section. It occurs to me, that you are much, much more into flashy stuff that has its focus on being unique no matter what. (Most of what I've seen on here posted by you seems at least a bit ungly and some parts even gay, I must concede) but that's alright because luckily the cars/tuning scene is split in two groups. One: Performance, Second: Posing, show and shine, bling bling etc. I bet you any money, post stuff like your ps. creations on one of the secondary mentioned and you will get more admiration and approval than you can take without any criticism.

You also should learn to get along with criticism. 

And before you get started: I'm not a fella of EvolutionVI's who thinks he as to support the poor german mechanic who knows nothing about cars and stuff anyways, sitting in his little dirty garage! (Which probably isnt even a garage but a kindergarden.)

I just felt like having to wake you up because this isnt the 1st time your posts made me furious.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet work Lux, liking it alot, maybe not the back bumper tho. But still nice tho:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi GTRLUX,

Thks for your post. The car is very nice i love that rear (and someone here have money for a ferrari also  and nobody is a gay)

The car (in the front) reminds me the kagotani body kit.


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont like the front wings but I do like the rear end. 
Paul


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> Lux, you really are 7 years old, arent you?
> 
> I was trying to resist getting to post anything in this thread very badly but I just couldnt. Assuming that this will be delated quiet soon anyways I have to write this.
> 
> ...


Cheers at least you know how to start a conversation.
I agree with you that you have the one performance geeks and other Bling Fans . . . but that`s a bit a lofty image don`t you think? 
I don`t know what is wrong with some of your guys, but over here in japan we basicly appreciate the cars as they come or how the owner has tuned them. . . . we never bash cars.
I love this forum because it is divers, so if you suggest it`s the wrong place to talk bodykit design or dressup, then this place must be ugly boring. This forum has still to do a mile stone in order to be truly universal in a sense of representing all GTR fans world wide with thier own view and preferences of JDM tuning.

Then once again, you want to be member of a forum where regular members call upon other members with blant insults or a forum where peeps can talk , regardless of taste differences??? 

At last you have to be nuts to call the designs in this thread gay! Basicly I didn`t change anything on the car, espect the side step and rear diffusor! If this car would show up behind you, would be anything else then gay . .lol. 

Also one thing that is a bit desperet amongst some of you guys is the fact that you have absolute no clue about photoshops! .. when actually the howl internet is full of it. (virtual car design, bodykit design, research design , ex . . . . ) With little bit of interest you can find out that doing a PS is something time consuming and basicly as cars are non-organic bodies, you need to trace precise lines ex . . . . so how can somebody just pop up here and tell me that photoshopping a 599X rear to an 34 has something to do with Ferrari fan boy for the poor??? The truth in all this is that I ****ing not have time to please everyone with a unique design, just because mister Forum member wants to see something different.
After seeing hundreds of GTR diffusers and Fairlady diffusers (especialy the Nismo Z33 types), I thought how such a thing would look on an R34GTR. Then searched the net and found the 599xx, which basicly goes a step forward in this sense and like magic the pic of the 599xx and the one of the R34 GTR I had mached like designed for each other (proportion wise).

Now nobody said that you have to get this rear diffuser done 100% like the 599 one (with the hight mount double exhaust)!!!? It`s just an inspiration and a PS to know how it *can* look. . . without going in to details. 

Last note: the guy who asked me for the PS has owned about 10GTRs in the past and owns an R35 and a black F430 as well. . . . so clearly nobody that has to listen to the bullox that is shed on this forum. . . .thank god he speaks as good english as good old Bladey mandrian!

By the way where is Snowy, Bladey and GTS-T to pop up an poo their eggs in to this thread???


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Some people need a good seeing to (not you Lux) 

If you speak to me like that in public ud regret it (lucky for you its nothing to do with me). But you can hide behind your computer screen if you like:lamer:. And before you start writting dont bother its just MY OPINION just like you had...smile now.

Lets be honest, its rude to write a bloody essay saying :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah: your mum :blahblah::blahblah: i dont like it, its shit go play need for speed, if its not liked a simple "not my cup of tea will do" yea? Constructive criticism is fine, but no need for insults. Do you talk to people like that face to face.......thought not.

Play nice now


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it's a little _too_ in your face...especiall the rear, if your bring it down a few levels I think it will look great


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm... I like the front and the side skirts... especially with some carbon mods on a white car...looks amazing

The rear is not really my type, but I like the fact that at least you gave it a try. I know I'd suck bigtime if I ever tried something like that... my creation would probably look like a drawing from a 2 year old!:chuckle:


Just a small tip for the next time:

If you make such posts where you ask other people's opinion, you will ALWAYS have one or another who will give you a very harsh critic. Just ignore it I mean... as far as what I can tell from the comments on this one, they are mostly positive.... so just chill

I know it probably pissed you off when someone doesn't appreciate your work.. and calls it gay.... there are other more polite ways to say it doesn't look good, but like I said... there will always be someone who will "attack" you! 

Just take it with humor... maybe send him another photoshop pic of a "gay R34"... for example with Balls as the rear or something like that

Take care....
Joey


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

like the work lux the rear 1/4 panels always look good wider and the carbon idea sweet..

lets stay on topic gents spirit of the forum..


----------



## waysky (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:great work lux, the rear is a bit much but everything else is spot on


----------

